# Revenge is SWEET for UTES



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The UTES beat UNLV 42 to 21. They played a fantastic game and are now 2-0. I personally think that BYU will have a hard time this year against the UTES. A healthy QB makes a huge difference for a football team.

BYU will lose to UCLA and they will be 2-1 and the UTES will be 3-0 next saturday and as for me. I will be hunting bull elk.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTES beat UNLV 42 to 21. They played a fantastic game and are now 2-0. I personally think that BYU will have a hard time this year against the UTES. A healthy QB makes a huge difference for a football team.
> 
> BYU will lose to UCLA and they will be 2-1 and the UTES will be 3-0 next saturday and as for me. I will be hunting bull elk.


Fantastic game? Are you kidding me? Did you happen to see the first half and the score at half time? They didn't play very well at all the first half. They had a great 2nd half against a horrible team. That is two weeks in a row now that the Utes have only played one great half. Now if they can play great both halfs they should have a good shot at going undefeated till they loose to BYU in November!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*!??*



UintaMan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > The UTES beat UNLV 42 to 21. They played a fantastic game and are now 2-0. I personally think that BYU will have a hard time this year against the UTES. A healthy QB makes a huge difference for a football team.
> ...


That was my thought; to say that that was a fantastic win seems a bit optimistic! For what it is worth, to make a comparison to the Y's game today vs a Pac 10 opponent...here it goes. UW had only 4 wins last year, CAl, STanford, Boise State and Syracuse, nothing to brag about, but Boise was ranked at the time, they only lost to #1 USC 27-24, and played 6 total ranked opponents 2007 schedule. VS UNLV, I'll try to hold a straight face, bottom of the Pac 10 vs bottom of the MWC team who just beat bottom dweller of the whole nation USU, and who only won two games last year, one of which to the U, the other to Utah State :lol: :lol: 
I was sincerely interested in evaluating where the two teams are, not to sound like the Y haters who frequent all of the Y blogs, I sincerely wanted to have an idea of their level of play, it is a little difficult to assess just what the win at the big house means based on looking at M's 2007 record several decent wins and one big one over the Gators, but the losses seem to discredit a lot and a whole new staff with a win over Miami, OH likely is not a good measuring stick. Next week with a game vs UCLA and the U will be another 4 weeks until there is a meaningful opponent on the schedule in 0-2 OSU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Fantastic game? Are you kidding me? Did you happen to see the first half and the score at half time? They didn't play very well at all the first half. They had a great 2nd half against a horrible team. That is two weeks in a row now that the Utes have only played one great half. Now if they can play great both halfs they should have a good shot at going undefeated till they loose to BYU in November!


I'm guess you didnt see the game Ray Charles so let me tell you about.

1st Q
UNLV 7
UTES 0

2nd Q 
UNLV 7
UTES 14

The first half they were tied 14 to 14 just like BYU was tied 14 to 14 against Washington. BYU must not have been playing good either. The UTES stepped it up in the first half and scored two touchdowns in the 2nd Quarter. That is playing football. Let move on.

3rd Q
UNLV 0
UTES 21

4th Q
UNLV 7
UTES 7

The UTES only had a bad first quarter. They had a good 2nd quarter to tie the game. Made three touchdown in the 3rd and 1 in the 4th. SCORING TWO TOUCHDOWNS IN THE FIRST HALF TO TIE THE GAME ISN'T CONSIDERED PLAYING BAD FOOTBALL.

I hope that helped you Ray Charles aka U into man

*Now where was BYU's defense????? They couldn't even stop Washington from scoring. BYU's defense sucks this year. *


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Fantastic game? Are you kidding me? Did you happen to see the first half and the score at half time? They didn't play very well at all the first half. They had a great 2nd half against a horrible team. That is two weeks in a row now that the Utes have only played one great half. Now if they can play great both halfs they should have a good shot at going undefeated till they loose to BYU in November!
> 
> 
> I'm guess you didnt see the game Ray Charles so let me tell you about.
> ...


Hey doosh bag now it looks like your brain don't work either! It has nothing to do with BYU. I was talking about the Utes not BYU! Not only do you need help physically you also need help mentally! It appears that the only thing that works with you is your MOUTH!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hey doosh bag now it looks like your brain don't work either! It has nothing to do with BYU. I was talking about the Utes not BYU! Not only do you need help physically you also need help mentally! It appears that the only thing that works with you is your MOUTH!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Great post!!! I LOVE every word!! I was just pointing out the fact that the UTES didnt do as bad as you said they did and using your wonderful BYU team as an example.

I can tell I struck a nerve. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

All that matters is that the U won. And BYU, come on. It's BYU, no cares about them. What would be the coolest thing ever would be that BYU goes undefeated and then plays the Utes and we deliver that loss. Oh that would be sweat victory. :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Hey doosh bag now it looks like your brain don't work either! It has nothing to do with BYU. I was talking about the Utes not BYU! Not only do you need help physically you also need help mentally! It appears that the only thing that works with you is your MOUTH!


Your pretty arrogant, and stupid. Are you sure your not a cop?

If you read the last sentence you will see where he makes a reference and thus a comparison to the Y.

BTW "doosh" is spelled douche, if you look it up you will see your picture.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey doosh bag now it looks like your brain don't work either! It has nothing to do with BYU. I was talking about the Utes not BYU! Not only do you need help physically you also need help mentally! It appears that the only thing that works with you is your MOUTH!
> ...


Wow, personal attacks of this sort on the part of all three of you guys are just what discourages some people from posting (not to mention an obvious violation of forum rules) and frankly make you all look ridiculous, you all get a timeout! Grow up guys!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey doosh bag now it looks like your brain don't work either! It has nothing to do with BYU. I was talking about the Utes not BYU! Not only do you need help physically you also need help mentally! It appears that the only thing that works with you is your MOUTH!
> ...


Why don't you post another gay ugly picture of you your boy and that spike. I hope your boy has someone other than you to look up to! Wow a spike, you must be so proud. That is the most retarded picture I have seen posted on here, not suprised it came from your dumb ass! The funny thing is you looked so proud to be an idiot. LMAO :roll: You look more like a woman than a man in that picture. Your boy looks like he is bigger and probably even more of a man than yourself.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > UintaMan said:
> ...


why don't you mind your own business and shut the hell up! Oh wait your from Carbon you don't know how to do that. They're always running their mouths and getting their arses kicked down there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I can interject for a moment. I am a big guy at 6'1 340lbs and Unitaman makes me look like a lightweight. Just saying he is not one I would challange to a fight, o.k. back to the fight they are entertaining to watch! o-|| o-|| O*-- _O\ _O\ o-|| o-|| -*|*- -*|*- -()/>- -()/>- :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Uintaman you sure are on fire now!!! Take it easy because you might pop a blood vessel in your face.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

o-||

Hey Uintah, make sure you get your defense in so my team can stomp your butt on Sunday. I don't want any gimmes. :wink:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Uintaman you sure are on fire now!!! Take it easy because you might pop a blood vessel in your face.


Actually no, I'm in a great mood, I get to go watch my cougs kick the crap out of UCLA tomorrow!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> o-||
> 
> Hey Uintah, make sure you get your defense in so my team can stomp your butt on Sunday. I don't want any gimmes. :wink:


Last week my team was a little out of sorts. Don't worry we'll be ready and you'll be sorry your playing me this week. On the rebound baby!


----------

